# Maple Syrup???



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

When you are done tapping the trees - usually when the sap stops running; you just pull the taps out. The holes will slowly seep for a few days, but will stop and will repair themselves. A woody plug forms.


----------



## Rackdaddy153 (Feb 3, 2005)

to expand on what was just said. The sap stops running when the nights dont get below frezing. the cold nights and warrm day are what make the sap flow. They will drip for a while after you pull the taps but it dosent hurt anthing. I have finished about 5 gallons myself and still have 10 gallons that is close in my frezer that we will be finishing soon.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

To The Top


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

It's that time of year again!


----------

